# 574 international throttle leaver



## kandkfarms (Nov 4, 2011)

we have just completely rebuilt the engine on my 574 diesel tractor . when I start using it bushhogging I run the throttle up to the the required rpm but the throttle lever want stay in place it moves back down how do I tighten it up so it will stay where I put it


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

According to the parts lookup over on www.caseih.com or www.messicks.com, there are a few friction plates in there with a spring applying pressure to them. Its possible that either the spring broke or the plates are worn out. Our 574 throttle is pretty stiff yet, even after 42 years and 10,000+ hours. Here's the breakdown. Item number 5 are the friction plates.


----------

